# F150 K&n Colad Air Intake



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

What kind of results are you guys seeing with K&N CAI systems. I ordered one for my Mark LT yesterday. I would like to see 1 mile per gallon more on everyday driving. Is this realistic?

I found one online for $260 including shipping. Is it worth the investment?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A 5% increase in mpg would require you to spend $5200 in fuel to break even. At $2.50 a gallon that is 2080 gallons or about 100 fill ups to get to the break even point. I have one on my truck but it is not for the mpg improvement, it is for increased acceleration response and cost of maintenance.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

A good wax job will get you the 1mpg your looking for and it will only cost you $10.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

My friend at work installed a cold air intake modification in his F-250. He stated that there was no definitive measurable change in mpg that he could use validate any improvement.

He told me it was a waste of money.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I installed an Airraid CAI on my 3V V10 Superduty. It made a noticeable difference in both mpg and throttle response/power. I get about .5mpg better in town and about the same or maybe a bit more on the highway. MPG is up, yes but not much. 1mpg is a pipe dream imo. My CAI is on for the same reason Andy's is. Best - I get no air noise or any such problem from mine. You can hear a more throaty "growl" from the V10 under hard throttle. Throttle response and power are both up, noticeably. The truck pulls harder under acceleration and I love that. My FiL and I had a umm..."linear motion comparison test"







between his 6.0 PSD Ex. and my V10 SD. That kinda test doesn't make a hoots difference when towing big loads but I gotta say, the look on his face and sound in his voice was absolutely priceless.














Good luck...

-CC


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

A buddy of mine installed a FIPK intake and a Borla cat-back exhaust system. Later he installed a Troyer chip in his f-150. By his calculations, he was hoping for 3 MPG improvement to his current 14. 3 months later I checked with him, and he said he was down to 12/13 MPG. I asked him why he thought it went down, and he said it had something to do with mashing his right foot to the floor boards so he could hear the intake roar, and the exhaust barking.







nice job, said I.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I had one on my F250 460 gasser and it really improved response.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I did allot of research on this and bascally listened to the diesel mechanics we have at work that work on the really big stuff... their answer was that i may - "may" -- see some slight increased performance if I am going up a hill and have the foot on the floor while towing my 14K rig ... but otherwise that these trucks already come from the factory with virtually the best exhaust that can be designed and that they guarantee that I would see NO MPG increase -- so I stuck the money back in the piggy bank...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ghosty - do they know that your truck has a DPF exhaust? I am not sure how DPF deletes affect Chevies but on Mopars, those guys are seeing 3-4mpg increases along with a bunch of power.

-CC


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Gas and diesels arent a fair comparison when discussing exhaust and intake modifications since the diesel uses a far greater volume of air, having said that, engines are essentially air pumps, if it goes in and comes out easier the pump will work better, not neccesarily more fuel efficient though. One of the problems with mods is that the increase in performance will also increase the fun factor and many times will decrease the mileage due to the right foot being more active. More often than not an OEM exhaust is a huge compromise of cost vs quality, a mandrel bent, free flowing exhaust will almost always make the engine run better and sometimes even cooler (as is the case with my D-max)
Improving the air intake to enable the engine to draw cooler air thats closer to the ambient air temp will always make more power and be more efficent, it may be so slight and increase that you wont notice though.

My 2 cents

Scott


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I installed my CAI this morning. Took about 1 hour, easy install. Haven't had a chance to really drive it other than around the block. Not sure if there will be an increase in MPG, but at this point I don't care......it sounds great when I gas it!! Can't wait to get dual cat back exhaust next year.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I installed the K&N Air Intake Charger last year as well as the Magnaflow dual stainless exhaust. I did it mainly for performance (as well as sound). I am very pleased with both. I notice an increase in horsepower and somewhat of an increase in gas mileage. It makes the hills easier. I also run with Mobil 1 which I can tell a difference.

Brian


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Piecemakers said:


> I installed the K&N Air Intake Charger last year as well as the Magnaflow dual stainless exhaust. I did it mainly for performance (as well as sound). I am very pleased with both. I notice an increase in horsepower and somewhat of an increase in gas mileage. It makes the hills easier. I also run with Mobil 1 which I can tell a difference.
> 
> Brian


Really? Are you changing oil viscosity? 
I like Mobil 1 and use it in my gas engines (the diesel gets what the dealer gives it....







), but I've never noticed a difference, nor would I expect one. I do it for better temperature stability and a longer life (that way I change oil at the regular change interval even though it sees severe duty....


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I installed the K&N Air Intake Charger last year as well as the Magnaflow dual stainless exhaust. I did it mainly for performance (as well as sound). I am very pleased with both. I notice an increase in horsepower and somewhat of an increase in gas mileage. It makes the hills easier. I also run with Mobil 1 which I can tell a difference.
> 
> Brian


Really? Are you changing oil viscosity? 
I like Mobil 1 and use it in my gas engines (the diesel gets what the dealer gives it....







), but I've never noticed a difference, nor would I expect one. I do it for better temperature stability and a longer life (that way I change oil at the regular change interval even though it sees severe duty....
[/quote]

Nathan

My truck calls for 5w30.
I found Mobil 1 "Truck and SUV" 5w30 at Walmart which I have been using and changing about every 4-5000 miles. When we were going up certain hills, even in towing gear, my truck would drop down to first which can't be good. Now with the K&N plus the exhaust and the Mobil 1 we make the same hills much easier even with a heavier load in the tt and tv.

Anyone looking to install a Air Intake system as you know you will be taking in more air but you also have to let the air out. That is why I also did the dual exhaust. I did the stainless so I'll never do it again at least for a long time.

Don't qoute me but I believe the Magnaflow advertises for my truck an increase of 17hp which I don't really believe but it feels like some increase.

Brian


----------

